# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  خطای appcrash در ویندوز سون و خارج شدن برنامه!!

## mostafag

سلام دوستان
من یک نرم افزار درست کردم حالا وقتی با سورس اون کار میکنم بعد از چند دقیقه کار کردن یکهو این پیغام رو میده و از برنامه خارج میشه
متن پیام :

Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
  Application Name:	vb6.exe
  Application Version:	6.0.81.76
  Application Timestamp:	3592011f
  Fault Module Name:	StackHash_7e3b
  Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
  Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
  Exception Code:	c0000005
  Exception Offset:	0b9b0093
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1065
  Additional Information 1:	7e3b
  Additional Information 2:	7e3beb1e9ccf6d519c5b994ca59a280f
  Additional Information 3:	7b83
  Additional Information 4:	7b833c57ebcf54809fd3aaccd8ea4f46

Read our privacy statement online:
  http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt



تصویر خطا رو هم ضمیمه کردم.
این خطا، هم در زمان کار با سورس به وجود میاد و هم زمانی که از دستور end برای خروج از برنامه استفاده میکنم به وجود میاد!!!
به نظر شما مشکل از کجا میتونه باشه؟؟!!  :متفکر: 
البته خوشبختانه exe برنامه این مشکل رو نداره و فقط در زمان کار با سورس این اتفاق می افته!!

دوستان در صورتی که چیزی میدونید دریغ نکنید چون این پیغام دیگه داره کلافم میکنه!!!  :خیلی عصبانی:   :افسرده:

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
منم زمانی وقتی که برنامه هام رو در ویندوز سون اجرا میکردم دقیقا هم خطا رو میداد که این میتونه بدلیل عدم سازگاری برخی از کامپوننتهای مورد استفاده قرار گرفته در برنامه تون باشه با ویندوز سون
راه حلش هم بسیار ساده است (همون کاری که من واسه برنامه هام کردم):
فقط کافیه به بخش Compability فایل اجرایی تون مراجعه کنید و اونو بر روی یکی از نسخه های ویندوز xp فعال کنید تا این خطا برطرف بشه، همانگونه که بخش Compability رو در تصویر زیر مشاهده میکنید (که البته عکسش رو از وین xp گرفتم):

comp_pic.JPG

----------


## mostafag

سلام
ممنون از پاسختون
دوست عزیز همونطور که من در بالا گفتم سورس برنامه من این اشکال رو داره نه فایل اجرایی!!!!
من در برنامم از کامپوننت های AeroSuite استفاده میکنم! آیا این کامپوننت با ویندوز سون مشکل داره؟؟!!  و به جاش از چه کامپوننتی استفاده کنم بهتره؟؟!!

----------


## محسن واژدی

> سلام
> ممنون از پاسختون
> دوست عزیز همونطور که من در بالا گفتم سورس برنامه من این اشکال رو داره نه فایل اجرایی!!!!
> من در برنامم از کامپوننت های AeroSuite استفاده میکنم! آیا این کامپوننت با ویندوز سون مشکل داره؟؟!!  و به جاش از چه کامپوننتی استفاده کنم بهتره؟؟!!


اینگونه که من دیده ام اگه از کلاس بجای کامپوننت استفاده کنین مشکلتون حل میشه
موفق باشید

----------


## simorghsimorgh

> سلام علیکم
> منم زمانی وقتی که برنامه هام رو در ویندوز سون اجرا میکردم دقیقا هم خطا رو میداد که این میتونه بدلیل عدم سازگاری برخی از کامپوننتهای مورد استفاده قرار گرفته در برنامه تون باشه با ویندوز سون
> راه حلش هم بسیار ساده است (همون کاری که من واسه برنامه هام کردم):
> فقط کافیه به بخش Compability فایل اجرایی تون مراجعه کنید و اونو بر روی یکی از نسخه های ویندوز xp فعال کنید تا این خطا برطرف بشه، همانگونه که بخش Compability رو در تصویر زیر مشاهده میکنید (که البته عکسش رو از وین xp گرفتم):
> 
> comp_pic.JPG


سلام برنامه ی DreamWeaver من همین پیغام رو میده و بر روی یکی از نسخه های ویندوز xp هم فعال هست باید چکار کنم؟

----------


## isaac23

> سلام برنامه ی DreamWeaver من همین پیغام رو میده و بر روی یکی از نسخه های ویندوز xp هم فعال هست باید چکار کنم؟


دوست عزیز نرم افزار وی بی رو بصورت Run As Administrator اجرا کن  ..  باید مشکلت حل بشه....

----------

